# help my pup is walking funny



## kerdos (Nov 17, 2012)

hello everyone i have a 10 week old, american bully pup. i got him at 9 weeks old and.he is a great addition to the family, i work 60 hours a week so i only really spend qualtiy time with him on the weekends wgile the rest of the family house trains him during the week. anyways i took him for a walk today to try and leash train him a little and we walked with no problems about 1/4 mile, on the way back home i noticed his legs started to.fold.back (from the rist to the paw) as he walked and started limping, as soon as i noticed i carryed.him untill we got into the front yard and he seemed to walk fine again, after his nap we went in the back yard to play and his front legsbegan doing this again, then when he rests they become "normal" is my pup ok or is he lacking calcium? does he have rickets? did i just over work the poor guy? any input is appreciated

Here is a pic of him after his nap where his legs seem to be "normal"


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Cute dog. I am not sure what it could be. I guess I would just keep an eye on him and see when he is doing it. He could just be overworked. Let him rest and see if he reverts back to doing this. Why would you suspect that he was low in calcium? What are you feeding him?


----------



## kerdos (Nov 17, 2012)

patty said:


> Cute dog. I am not sure what it could be. I guess I would just keep an eye on him and see when he is doing it. He could just be overworked. Let him rest and see if he reverts back to doing this. Why would you suspect that he was low in calcium? What are you feeding him?


Thank you, ill keep an eye on him. I thought of calcium because of generic google search stating my problem, and someone seemed to have the same problem with a doberman and said it was low on calcium because the muscle is growing quicker then the bone. Im feeding him pedegree puppy food, but learened today its no good for him, i bought some evo at the local pet store and it came to $46 for a 12lb bag! Im going to wein him off pedegree to this evo food, then wein him again onto taste of the wild.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kerdos said:


> Thank you, ill keep an eye on him. I thought of calcium because of generic google search stating my problem, and someone seemed to have the same problem with a doberman and said it was low on calcium because the muscle is growing quicker then the bone. Im feeding him pedegree puppy food, but learened today its no good for him, i bought some evo at the local pet store and it came to $46 for a 12lb bag! Im going to wein him off pedegree to this evo food, then wein him again onto taste of the wild.


For a puppy taste of the wild may be too much. I put my pups all on it and they got pretty bad diarrhea after I consulted the vet she said that its a really good food for a dog with a job but if not an active working dog it may cause loose stools. I agree though that pedigree is crap food. There is a forum on here that rates food you can look there. Personally I have all of my dogs on Nutro Naturals I give about $50 for a 35 lb bag it gets a b on the rating system on here. As for the legs I think taking a picture of when you see an abnormality is the best idea for us to get a sense of what the pups legs are doing. My aunt got a Great Dane pup off of this lady that breeds show dogs and had them all in wire cages. She had a blue Merle pup sold for $2500 and when the lady came to pick it up its paws were tucking under when it stood or walked. Needless to say the lady backed out of the sale and my aunt ended up giving $100 for this pup. AKC registered champion bloodlines. After 2 days at my aunts he was just fine. The vet said the pup was having pain in his feet so he had learned to tuck them that way. Maybe when you took it for a walk his feet got sore?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It looks like he's knuckling over. Use the search bar and put in knuckling. It has to do with the diet and is easily remedied.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Definitely knuckling over! There is a big thread about that here, just look it up


----------



## kerdos (Nov 17, 2012)

thank you for your help guya, im going to find the thread now, get this pup on the right track !


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> It looks like he's knuckling over. Use the search bar and put in knuckling. It has to do with the diet and is easily remedied.


exactly.:goodpost:


----------

